# Frustrated and Confused!



## hdk77 (May 12, 2008)

I have been researching culinary school after culinary school. Talking to a rep is somewhat useless when it come to what they think about how good the school is because they are partial to thier school. I'm from Vancouver Washington and close to home I have Western Culinary Institute Le Cordon Blu. The thing is that I'm willing to travel and I don't know if WCI is good. My other choices are FCI and ICE. My main intrest in ICE is that you can double major the down fall is they don't have a real resturant to learn in. FCI because it keeps getting mentioned that it is one of the best out there. My main and biggest concern is picking a school that is going to give me the best training for the money it cost to go to culinary school. Also a concern is, is an employer going to pick me straight out WCI Le Cordon Blu or pick me because I graduated FCI, because they think thier graduates are better trained. Do you see my deliemma? I'm very seriouse about this career choice and I want to be very successful in this business, can someone please help! Sorry so long I been needing to vent and get some honest answers.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

School does not get you the job, you do. 
Network, work hard, get involved, volunteer. 
You want to go to a good school? what is your budget, what are your goals.


----------



## hdk77 (May 12, 2008)

As far as a buget goes about 35 to 40. Working hard has never been a problem, I do that already I own so many books on technique it's insane, well my husband thinks it is, I call it being informed and on top of my game. As far as volunteer work, I would love to do that then maybe I would have the chance to get in a fine kitchen. The only problem is that I have a toddler and to put him in day care cost money and I need to make money to do that, it sucks but I deal. Networking that's an issue because I don't even know how or where to do that. I hear that word a lot and would like to do it, but I don't know how. The frustration with the schools boils down to getting the most education for my money. See my goal is when people say my name I want successful chef to be at the end. I want to make great food and to make the people eating it feel it in their hearts.


"There's no love in food, Without love for food."


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

are you looking to relocate? 

here is how to network, 
join the ACF or find a meeting and go, find out what other chef meetings there are, join or attend. 
have a business card made up for yourself.
dress well, introduce yourself, hand out your cards and voila!
take others cards, follow up with a quick note and you are on your way. 

I am a big fan of JWU and CIA, FCI and ICE are great too.

it's nice to dream about being a great chef, but it's lots of hard work that never ends.


----------



## hdk77 (May 12, 2008)

Ok thanks for the networking advice. I had heard that those types of things are only for the pros. You know the ones with actual degrees and stuff. My first job actually was in a restaurant, but it closed down. I have done some catering and have been a personal chef to a couple of families, but that doesn't beat the hustle and bustle of trying to get food out on time and rushing in the kitchen. I must admit it gives me a rush. As far as relocating goes I'm looking for a short term course because my family is going to stay here in Washington. That's if I decide one of those schools is the one to go to. Like I mentioned before I have Western Culinary Institute Le Cordon Blu here and they offer an AOS, but I'm still trying to decide which is going to give me what I need and of course which is the best. :look:


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I recently decided against going to culinary school, and have instead decided to try and find work in the types of cuisines i am interested in. I currently am employed by a brand new fine dining restaurant in Roseville, CA. They are called the Greenhouse and they are attempting to become 100% organic. The Chef is top notch and a terrific guy and the sous chef is also a good guy. I have already expanded my ideas and recipes in just three weeks of working there. I am also in line for a part time job at one of the local Mexican places, real Mexican, not Chevys and the owner of the local Thai restaurant was really interested in giving me some part time hours but his buisiness is slow right now.

What i am really saying is you would be surprised at how many fancy or fine dining restaurants have A chef maybe two, and then guys like me. Go to the most intimidating place you can find and ask for a job, odds are they need help and will give you a shot. as far as daycare goes, if your willing to work nights, your husband can watch the kid, while you get comfortable pushing plate after plate out from the line.


----------



## hdk77 (May 12, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I'm activly looking for a job in a restaurant, but I never dared just walking in and asking. I guess I'm going to have to suck up my fear of rejection and just do it. As far as the hubby goes, he's a truck driver so he goes out of town over night sometimes even two to three nights in a row. His schedule is never set, it's very unpredictable. I have a 15 yr. old but she's in choir, track and travel softball. She has track everyday until 4:30 when theirs no track meet and softball practice 2 to 3 times a week from 6 to 8. On weekends she's playing in tournaments. I thought about getting a very cheap sitter, but I need to find someone trustworthy. The slight problem with that is I just moved to Wahsington 6 months ago and don't know anyone, all our family and freinds are back in California. I'm still trying to figure it all out, detail wise. Thanks for the walking in idea I'm going to have to try it.:look:


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

wow, thats a full load. well best of luck and don't be scared. I know it sounds lame but the worst they can say is no.


----------



## hdk77 (May 12, 2008)

Tell me about it. My 8 yr. old is also doing Comp. Cheer/Dance. So sometimes I feel like I don't have any time for myself, but I have to find it if I want to make it in this business. Thanks for the the luck and advice, I will definetly take it.


----------

